# stretch marks



## Christina (Aug 2, 2007)

i was trying to do something i dont normally do with a photograph. i color selected the painting, but i know the mother would want the stretch marks un noticable. ive googled, but i can not find a way to cover them, im using gimp. can anyone help, this is what im working on..







help??


----------



## glaston (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't use Gimp but if I were to do it in Photoshop I'd go for the clone tool.

Don't know if Gimp has an equivalent tool but I'd bet it does.
Sometimes it's called the rubber stamp tool.
There might also be a patch tool which lets you take an area you selected and copy it to a different area.


----------



## Christina (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah, i tried to use the dropper and pull color from else where but you know how pregnancy makes a body, i had to color drop for each little space and it seemed like a difficult way of doing something easy.

i personal think they add to the picture, but being a women, i suppose i understand why it would be a blah kinda thing..


----------



## glaston (Aug 3, 2007)

What dropper?
You mean the eye dropper? That just grabs a swatch of the selected pixels color and sets it as the foreground color so you can use the brush or bucket tools to paint or fill with that color.
The clone tool lets you designate a sample "area" and paint with it.
Basically what you'd be doing is painting with part of the image.

Using the clone tool, you could easily get rid of the stretch marks.


----------



## pamelica (Apr 21, 2011)

Use clone tool in gimp to get rid of stretch marks. Set the clone mode to normal This will allow you to paint the new area  with the clone selection that you made. You can also choose to replace  color or clone behind the image area you select. 
​


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2011)

pamelica said:


> Use clone tool in gimp to get rid of stretch marks. Set the clone mode to normal This will allow you to paint the new area with the clone selection that you made. You can also choose to replace color or clone behind the image area you select.
> ​



Spammer!


----------

